# Operation, Kill Ball.



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Adorable! She is sooo cute, proud of herself and clearly having a ball - sorry for the pun.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Awwww she is so adorable, I want her!!!!!


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

she is so pretty. those photographs made me laugh!!

thanks for sharing

Claire


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

LOL...my favorite girl is still my favorite girl. I hope she is always fun and playful. 

She always manages to make me laugh.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG that is adorable


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

So adorable
Dare I ask what happened to his mum?


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness.... too cute!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

SoldOnGaited said:


> LOL...my favorite girl is still my favorite girl. I hope she is always fun and playful.
> 
> She always manages to make me laugh.


She is always playful! 

She was eating/sleeping when I got out in the field with my camera, but I just had to throw her ball a few meters in order for her to start playing around with it. 

To everyone, Thanks for the comments.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

jaydee said:


> So adorable
> Dare I ask what happened to his mum?


Her mother suffered from laminitis and then she coliced. The veterinarians could not do anything to save her. 

So she died in my arms, eating her favorite food on a little patch of green grass. I miss her with all of my heart, she was my everything.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She's so darn cute. I look forward to watching her grow up. So, how long did it take her to kill her ball?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

She is adorable!!! She looks so happy!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Storm is adorable. I didn't know about her mother-so sorry to hear of that-I thought she was one of the prettiest mares. My condolences on her loss.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Every picture I see of Storm, she is going crazy and looking adorably cute! Love her color! Love her attitude! 
Sorry to hear about her mother.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> She's so darn cute. I look forward to watching her grow up. So, how long did it take her to kill her ball?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She has had her ball ever since she was a wee little baby at the age of two months, Now she's 8.5 months. 





































But she's very happy about it being flat as a pancake. She loves to carry things around.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> Storm is adorable. I didn't know about her mother-so sorry to hear of that-I thought she was one of the prettiest mares. My condolences on her loss.


She truly was the prettiest mare I've ever seen. Thank you.



GallopingGuitarist said:


> Every picture I see of Storm, she is going crazy and looking adorably cute! Love her color! Love her attitude!
> Sorry to hear about her mother.


She got some spunk!

Thank you.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

StellaIW said:


> Her mother suffered from laminitis and then she coliced. The veterinarians could not do anything to save her.
> 
> So she died in my arms, eating her favorite food on a little patch of green grass. I miss her with all of my heart, she was my everything.


 So sorry to hear that, I know you were doing everything plus some more to get her right but something always sounded more complicated to me
Lovely that her baby is so happy and healthy to give you something back for all your efforts


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

How beautiful is she! I love watching the babies play, they are so curious and excited about the littlest things


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about her mother. Storm is such a character, love her.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Man she is growing! but she is so pretty. i know she is young but what do you plan on doing with her?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Shes just overloaded with character and spunk! Youre gonna have a fun (exhausting) time with her saddle breaking I bet!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Yup-- it's dead alright..


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

What a beautiful girl Storm is!! I'm so sorry to hear about her mother.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I had no idea about Stella o.o I'm so sorry, that is a total shock to me...

Storm looks beautiful, and is growing up so well. Has it really been over 8 months already?? I remember trying to guess when she would be born! :lol:


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for all of the replies. 


Storm being silly, 



















She has started operation, get Noblessa to play. (or she thinks Noblessa is a ball that needs some killing too.)








(Yes, it's time to move their "hay-bar" to a new place - it's impossible to get the poop and hay off the ground before it freezes to ice... so mucking out is an impossible mission.)

In Storms opinion, one can never get enough hugs.


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

She is so so so so so so so CUTE!!! I love her!


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

you must get hours and hours of endless entertainment just watching her. I would be forever taking photographs. and the hugging, I would do a lot of that too.

Claire


----------



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

Gorgeous girl and GORGEOUS shots.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I know this is rather late, but my dear I am sorry to hear about your dear Stella, she was truly the envy of all of us  love is with you and hey, at least you got a goofball personality of a foal from her! That way you always have her with you! And I agree...it's been 8 months already?! Since when?! that went by way to fast...any other photos of the silly girl?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

SQUEEEEEEE!!!!

That level of adorable is prone to make my computer explode.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Storm is such a cutie <3

I am so devastated about Stella... my heart goes out to you


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

That is so cute!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Too precious!!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

How I missed the second set of pictures I don't know. She's too adorable for words.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

She still is very adorable, a very inspiring baby 
I am sorry to hear about her mother, she was very beautiful and a great mother.. 

I wonder, did you see?







I drew it after being inspired how active and amazing this foal is, so here she is with her playfulness


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

that drawing is awesome! we all love little Storm and want more photos...hint hint..wink wink***


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Holy moley, is she ever adorable! Can you say "winner of every photo contest ever"?!


----------



## Elinor (Sep 20, 2012)

I love your pictures ! You're baby is beautiful !

Nice drawing


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi everyone! Thanks for all of the comments. 

Storm is now 9 months and a week!










I haven't been able to take a lot of pictures lately because our weather has been horrid. 

And a few days ago Storm got really sick and had to go to the veterinarian, she had a really high fever. But I got to pick her up at the vet yesterday so she's doing much better! 

At the veterinarian, 










A very unflattering pic taken when we went to pick her up (She really isn't that toed out and her back is not three meter long. ) But it's me holding her and as you can see she has been doing some growing.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Cherrij said:


> She still is very adorable, a very inspiring baby
> I am sorry to hear about her mother, she was very beautiful and a great mother..
> 
> I wonder, did you see?
> ...


Wow! I love it!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

She's sooo sweet what breed is she?


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

oh shes a very rare breed, we call it ADORABLE!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

cowgirl928 said:


> oh shes a very rare breed, we call it ADORABLE!


 Yeah, She's too cute for words! Sorry about her mother though.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> She's sooo sweet what breed is she?


She is registered as a Welsh Partbred.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

cowgirl928 said:


> oh shes a very rare breed, we call it ADORABLE!


Haha, Yeah we'll have to see if her foals will be of the same breed in the future then. 



horsecrazygirl13 said:


> Yeah, She's too cute for words! Sorry about her mother though.


Thank you.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Ahhh she's SO cute!!!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

My camera is dead.  The pictures are horrible, I'm getting a new one tomorrow, but here are some pictures anyway. 

Some pics of Storm running with Ramona,




























I got some new company for Storm today!

A miniature Shetland pony named Topsy,


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I love Storms dapples so cute


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

StellaIW said:


> Her mother suffered from laminitis and then she coliced. The veterinarians could not do anything to save her.
> 
> So she died in my arms, eating her favorite food on a little patch of green grass. I miss her with all of my heart, she was my everything.



I am sorry that you lost Storm's mom


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Topsy is so adorable too


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Look at her lofty little self, fantastic! She is cuter every time I see her.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

That has to be the cutest baby I have ever seen! 

So sorry about her mom though


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

She is solo stinkin adorable! And topsy is a cutie!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Storm is stunning! And look at that trot she already has! Oh my!! Im so sorry to hear about Stella! I had no idea 

But seriously, Storm couldnt look any better! Glad to hear that she recovered from her fever!


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh! She is so big now, I'm so sorry to hear about Stella. 

What kind of camera do you use? You are an amazing photographer, and all your photos are stunning.


----------



## StarSenior (Feb 19, 2013)

Love the last picture!


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

Jealous, she is so cute and I love her dapples


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Topsy is WAY too cute for his own good.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Omg Topsy...squeee! She looks like she has the personality of a big horse haha And little miss Storm looks fantastic in those photos! I can't wait to see her shed out


----------

